# Austrian Death Machine



## bryanpaul (Mar 2, 2012)

brutal ass metal/thrash band based entirely on Arnold Schwarzenegger quotes!..........................
lovin it


----------



## FLoP (Mar 2, 2012)

Hahaha. Awesome


----------



## bryanpaul (Mar 3, 2012)

THE BEST!!!!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 31, 2012)

i fucking love this band.


----------



## ChrisKCMD (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah this is the singer from as I lay dying


----------

